# 24" Monitor zum zocken



## SiLAnceR (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin Leute,

da ich auch platzgründen jetzt wohl doch keinen 27" mir anschaffen werde, tendiere ich mehr zu einem 24".
Welchen könnt Ihr empfehlen? 120Hz tauglich muss er nicht sein, angeschlossen soll er über HDMI werden.
Da die Monitore mit IPS noch relativ teuer sind, würde ich eher auf einen "normalen" tendieren.
Was könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## SaPass (1. Oktober 2012)

iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Bildschirm hat sehr gut im PCGH-Test abgeschnitten und ist nicht sehr teuer. Es wurde eine klare Kaufempfehlung ausgesprochen als Preis/Leistungs-Tipp. Einen HDMI-Eingang hat er auch.

Persönliche Meinung: Mein Bruder hat diesen Bildschirm. Wenn ich in den Semesterferien zu Hause bin, benutze ich seinen PC+Bildschirm immer zum Zocken. Ich finde ihn super. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Allwisser (1. Oktober 2012)

SaPass schrieb:


> iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Der Bildschirm hat sehr gut im PCGH-Test abgeschnitten und ist nicht sehr teuer. Es wurde eine klare Kaufempfehlung ausgesprochen als Preis/Leistungs-Tipp. Einen HDMI-Eingang hat er auch.
> 
> Persönliche Meinung: Mein Bruder hat diesen Bildschirm. Wenn ich in den Semesterferien zu Hause bin, benutze ich seinen PC+Bildschirm immer zum Zocken. Ich finde ihn super. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


 
der threadersteller fragt nach einem 24" nicht nach einem 23,6".

diese nischengrößen sollten endlich komplett vom markt verschwinden.


----------



## SaPass (1. Oktober 2012)

Allwisser schrieb:


> der threadersteller fragt nach einem 24" nicht nach einem 23,6".
> 
> diese nischengrößen sollten endlich komplett vom markt verschwinden.


 Na dann hoffe ich, dass SiLAnceR mir diese dumme und unpassende Antwort auf seine Frage verzeiht. Oder ihm ist der eine cm Bildschirmdiagonale egal. Das muss er für sich selbst entscheiden, nicht du.
Mach deinem Namen doch mal Ehre und mach einen besseren Vorschlag.


----------



## SiLAnceR (1. Oktober 2012)

Ey Leute,

nicht streiten. Danke SaPass für die Empfehlung. Die 0,4" tun mir jetzt auch nicht weh.
Mal sehen ob die Testwerte wirklich so gut sind.

Bin aber gerne für weitere Empfehlungen offen.


----------



## iShotZombies (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin, wie ich bei fast jedem "Ich-suche-einen-24"-Monitor"-Thread sage, sehr mit dem hier zufrieden:
http://www.amazon.de/Acer-S242HLCBID-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B005PLFAH2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348821337&sr=8-1

Hab den jetzt schon mehrere Monate in Betrieb und bin rundum zufrieden.


----------



## floh315 (1. Oktober 2012)

SiLAnceR schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Leute,
> 
> nicht streiten. Danke SaPass für die Empfehlung. Die 0,4" tun mir jetzt auch nicht weh.
> Mal sehen ob die Testwerte wirklich so gut sind.
> ...



was ist genau dein budget?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2012)

> Da die Monitore mit IPS noch relativ teuer sind, würde ich eher auf einen "normalen" tendieren.


Teuer? Find ich jetzt nicht. Meine Empfehlung wäre der LG. Ein IPS-Monitor mit sehr guten Kontrast und einer guten Reaktionszeit.
Die hier bereits genannten TN-Monitore haut er mit Links vom Tisch. 
Preis-Leistungstechnisch gibt es im Moment nichts besseres auf dem Markt. 
http://geizhals.at/de/715683


----------



## SiLAnceR (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leude,


ich hab mir jetzt den Asus VE248H geholt. 
Hoffe ich hab da nix falsch gemacht


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte eher zum Asus VS248H gegriffen. Der hat ein besseres Panel. 
Oder eben zum LG.


----------



## SiLAnceR (3. Oktober 2012)

Ist es bei meinem Monitor normal, das wenn ich langsam z.b. hier im Forum scrolle, ich Buchstabenschatten sehe. Das hatte nicht mal mein alter ViewSonic. Oder liegt das an irgendeiner Einstellung?


----------



## Abductee (3. Oktober 2012)

Overdrive?
PRAD | FAQ Monitore | Was ist eigentlich Overdrive und wie funktioniert es?

Asus VE248H (Prad.de User) - Asus - PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV-Geräte, Projektoren und Gadgets


----------



## SiLAnceR (3. Oktober 2012)

Okay...hab schon was gelesen, das man den Overdrive über eine spezielles Menü abschalten kann.
Hab das Teil bei K+M gekauft. Ich kann den doch wieder zurückgeben oder?


----------



## Abductee (3. Oktober 2012)

Nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz, sicher.
Abschalten wär auch nicht gut, ohne Overdrive wird das Display zu träge.
Optimal wär es wenn man den Overdrive reduzieren könnte.


----------



## SiLAnceR (3. Oktober 2012)

Habs leider nicht online gekauft...da dürfte es schwer werden oder.


----------



## SiLAnceR (5. Oktober 2012)

So. der Monitor geht zurück. 
Da ich mich preislich ein wenig anders orientiere, bräuchte ich nochmals eure Hilfe. Welche Monitore bis 300€ würdet ihr empfehlen. Wie gesagt 24"...dürfte aber auch 27" sein.

Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Abductee (5. Oktober 2012)

Für 27" bräuchtest du eine höhere Auflösung als Full HD das es schön ausschaut.
Ich würd den schon angesprochenenen LG IPS235P nehmen.
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN


----------



## SiLAnceR (6. Oktober 2012)

23"...nicht n wenig klein?!


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2012)

Musst du selber entscheiden, auf einem normalbreiten Schreibtisch wär mein persönliches Maximum 24".
Um das Geld ist der LG ein Spitzenmonitor.

Alternativ mit 24" und 16:10:
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2412M


----------



## AlpineRider (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin so frei und hänge mich mal ans Thema an, weil mein Anliegen sehr ähnlich ist.
Demnächst steht bei mir Triple-Monitoring an, 3x 1920x1080 auf 23-24". Die Ansprüche sind breit gefächert.
*) Office
*) Bildbearbeitung auf Amateur-Niveau
*) Shooter (Metro 2033, Deus Ex:HR, Battlefield 3 ab und zu; warte auf Far Cry 3 und Metro Last Light) sowie Rennspiele; (Gelegenheitsspieler, habe nicht oft Zeit dazu, aber Schlieren empfinde ich als sehr störend)
*) Multimedia, Filme betrachten, Videos schneiden, CAD-Programme wie CATIA

Prinzipiell ist mein derzeitiger Favorit aufgrund eurer Empfehlungen das LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" mit S-IPS Panel. Beim Durchsehen bin ich aber zufällig auf das LG Electronics D2343P, 23" gestoßen, welches ein AH-IPS Panel inne hat. Lt. dieser absolut genialen FAQ (vielen Dank an conspiracy!) sei AH-IPS dzt. die Spitze der IPS-Entwicklung.

Liege ich da falsch? Vom D2343P habe ich weder hier, noch auf PRAD etwas gelesen.

Welche AH-IPS Monitore kann man sonst noch empfehlen? Ein vernünftiges P-/L-Verhältnis vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2012)

> 23"...nicht n wenig klein?!


Der Unterschied von 23" auf 24" ist nicht wirklich weltbewegend. 



> Prinzipiell ist mein derzeitiger Favorit aufgrund eurer Empfehlungen das LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" mit S-IPS Panel. Beim Durchsehen bin ich aber zufällig auf das LG Electronics D2343P, 23" gestoßen, welches ein AH-IPS Panel inne hat. Lt. dieser absolut genialen FAQ (vielen Dank an conspiracy!) sei AH-IPS dzt. die Spitze der IPS-Entwicklung.
> 
> Liege ich da falsch? Vom D2343P habe ich weder hier, noch auf PRAD etwas gelesen.


AH-IPS ist die Spitze der IPS-Panels. Das stimmt. 

Von dem LG D23 hab ich auch noch nichts gehört. Hier wird man wohl erste Tests abwarten müssen. 

Viele Monitore mit AH-IPS gibt es noch nicht. Der neueste ist der Dell: Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2713HM


----------



## SiLAnceR (5. März 2017)

Moin Moin @ll,

das Thema von 2012 kann man wohl begraben, jedoch möchte ich es doch noch einmal auspacken.
Es geht um einen 24" Monitor zum Zocken. 
Derzeit habe ich zwei 27 Zöller von Asus. Die tun soweit ganz gut. Jedoch denke ich dass es, genauso wie bei der Grafikkarte (ein anderer Beitrag von mir), an der Zeit ist einen Tapetenwechsel vorzunehmen.
Was könnt Ihr hier empfehlen. 4k fähig muss das Display nicht zwingend sein. Ich stelle mir nur die Frage, ob es wieder 27 Zöller sein müssen/sollen, oder ob 24" auch genügt.

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## KempA (5. März 2017)

Paar mehr Infos brauch man dann doch schon um ne Empfehlung auszusprechen 
Was hast du denn für Anforderungen? Was spielst du denn? Eher langsamere Spiele, oder eher schnelle Spiele? Dementsprechend könnte man dann eben einen 60, oder einen 120/144Hz-Monitor nehmen.
Willst du ein IPS-, oder ein TN-Panel?
Ich gehe davon aus deine aktuellen Monitore haben Full-HD? 
Wie hoch ist dein Budget?

Wie du siehst, ein paar Infos werden schon gebraucht


----------



## SaPass (5. März 2017)

Vor ein paar Tagen gabs einen interessanten Artikel für dich: Link

Außerdem stehen die üblichen Fragen im Raum:
IPS oder TN?
60 Hz oder 144 Hz?
Welche Größe?
Welche Auflösung?

Welche Spiele willst du spielen?


----------



## SiLAnceR (8. März 2017)

Hallo miteinander,

ich spiele eigentlich die Games quer durch die Bank, jedoch vor allem Ego Shooter wie Battlefield, Call of Duty und Battlefront. Hin und wieder kommen auch Spiele wie Formula ONE dazu.
Ein Full HD Panel reicht. IPS oder TN - keine Ahnung. Auch von den Frequenzen  kann ich keine Aussage geben. 144 Hz ist doch eher Richtung 3D oder?


----------

